# Ego-Shooter auf deutscher Seite?



## Bangheader (23. Oktober 2009)

Gibt es eigentlich einen Weltkriegsshooter bei dem man auf Seiten der Deutschen spielt?
 Oder insgesammt irgendein Spiel auf Deutscher Seite?
 Ich hab langsam keine Lust mehr immer meine Vorfahren zu erschießen


----------



## The_Linux_Pinguin (23. Oktober 2009)

DoD() als Axies -> Ist aber reines MP


----------



## der-jo (23. Oktober 2009)

gibt auch Red Orchestra - Ostfront 1944

  sehr realistisch und weniger "arcade" im Battlefield-style (panzer,klassen, punkte zum cappen etc)
  Allerdings auch fast nur Multiplayer (bzw single gegen bots auf mp-karten) 

 Die Deutschen aktiv in der Kampagne spielen geht in:

 Soldiers: Heroes of Worldwar II  (man spielt als Michael Wittman)

 sonst fällt mir grad keins ein ^^


----------



## der-jan (24. Oktober 2009)

Bangheader schrieb:


> Oder insgesammt irgendein Spiel auf Deutscher Seite?
> Ich hab langsam keine Lust mehr immer meine Vorfahren zu erschießen


 wenn du keinen bock mehr hast virtuelle  wehrmacht und ss männel zu schießen, dann spiel einfach keine ww2 shooter mehr, gibt ja noch genug andere shooter 

 oder geht es dir darum in naziuniform das vermächtnis von opa zu erfüllen oder ähnlicher kranker mist?
 dann solltest du dir ww2 strategie und taktikspiele zulegen, die haben in der regel ne deutsche kampage

 wenn du (warum auch immer) nen shooter mit deutschen protagonisten spielen willst, dann kauf dir den low budget shooter gsg9 oder nen rainbow-teil, da gibt es mit dem weber  auch ne deutsche figur...


----------



## Mothman (24. Oktober 2009)

der-jo schrieb:


> gibt auch Red Orchestra - Ostfront 1944


   Sollte RO nicht dieses oder Anfang nächstes Jahr einen Nachfolger bekommen, in welchem man eine russische und eine deutsche Kampagne zu spielen hat? Die deutsche Kampagne wäre in einem Shooter ein Novum.


----------



## dri71 (24. Oktober 2009)

Hi!

 Es gibt auch den Bundeswehr-Mod für COD4. Da gibt's statt Marines/SAS das Heer & KSK. Das ist aber auch nur MP.

 Gruss


----------



## Mourning-Blade (26. Oktober 2009)

der-jan schrieb:


> Bangheader schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Oder insgesammt irgendein Spiel auf Deutscher Seite?
> ...


 So nen Kommentar kannst du dir sparen,danke! 

 @ Threadsteller : Habe ich mir auch schon öfter mal gewünscht, eine Alternative zu haben als Gegner bzw Spieler..

 Allerdings fällt mir da außer dem genannten nichts ein, bleiben nur die Multiplayergefechte..


----------



## agvoter (26. Oktober 2009)

Mothman schrieb:


> der-jo schrieb:
> 
> 
> > gibt auch Red Orchestra - Ostfront 1944
> ...


 Yup, in Red Orchestra 2: Heroes of Stalingrad wird es sowohl eine russische SP-Kampagne als auch eine deutsche Kampagne geben. Hier ein Video dazu (das mit den Kampagnen steht in den Kommentaren): 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ONG4PKMDfws

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## der-jan (27. Oktober 2009)

Mourning-Blade schrieb:


> der-jan schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Bangheader schrieb:
> ...


 
 erklär dich  
 für die gefühlregung, daß er keine "virtuellen wehrmachtsmännel" mehr über den haufen schießen will, hab ich die logische alternative aufgezeigt, daß er sich einfach bei anderen shootern bedienen soll und da halt virtuell iraker, vietnamesen, aliens, terroristen etc sich vor die flinte stellt

 fall es ihm aber nicht um genau das geht, sondern eher darum, daß er in wehrmachtsuniform der roten armee oder den tommies auf die pelle rückt (was gameplaytechnisch, da gleiches settig und gleiche waffen eben kein abwechslung, keine wirkliche alternative wäre), dann hat das ganze ideologischen hintergrund und ich steh dazu, jene ideologie halte ich für kranken mist

 let´s fight white pride


----------



## Mourning-Blade (31. Oktober 2009)

der-jan schrieb:


> Mourning-Blade schrieb:
> 
> 
> > der-jan schrieb:
> ...


 
 Also wäre es Gameplaytechnisch keine Abwechslung, etwa bei Medal of Honour nicht den Omaha Beach zu stürmen,sondern zu verteidigen? Und bei allen möglichen Spielen kannst du auch aus 2 Perspektiven gegeneinander kämpfen.
 Und ich finde WW2 als Szenario nicht ausgelutscht, daher wäre es durchaus interessant, die deutsche Seite nachzuspielen..
 Es geht hier ja nicht um nachspielen von Kriegsverbechen, sondern um stattgefundene oder fiktive Schlachten gegen Russland,England,Frankreich etc..

 Was das mit White Pride zu tun hat..ok, ich lass dir mal deine parolen


----------



## der-jan (1. November 2009)

Mourning-Blade schrieb:


> Also wäre es Gameplaytechnisch keine Abwechslung, etwa bei Medal of Honour nicht den Omaha Beach zu stürmen,sondern zu verteidigen?


 nein es wäre gameplaytechnisch keine abwechselung, denn in den medal of honour spielen ist eben jenes gameplay, das bemannen eines mgs und stand halten gegenüber feindlicher angriffswellen zig mal vertreten


> Und bei allen möglichen Spielen kannst du auch aus 2 Perspektiven gegeneinander kämpfen.


 richtig, bei sehr vielen spielen kann man zwei kampagnen spielen, auch in shootern, wenn es spielerisch interessant ist, dies ist der fall, wenn sich die sich bekriegenden parteien auch wirklich unterscheiden - siehe avp mit aliens, predator und marine, oder siehe halo mit master chief und aliens...
 in nem ww2 shooter ist dies nicht der fall, deutsche waffen hatte man in den "amishootern" auch schon in der hand, genauso wie ggf ein deutsches vehikel gefahren..., es wäre als gameplaytechnisch überhaupt nix neues, auf deutscher seite zu spielen

 etwas anders ist es da bei ww2 strategiespielen, da setzt man ja in großer anzahl das jeweilige deutsche bzw allierte kriegsgerät ein, was dann schon unterschied macht...



> Was das mit White Pride zu tun hat..ok, ich lass dir mal deine parolen


 eben weil ich bei ww2 shootern auf deutscher seite überhaupt keinen spielerischen mehrwert seh, kann ich mir den wunsch anderer nach sowas nur mit verletzten stolz erklären...


----------



## SerbianBoii (1. November 2009)

Hm es gibt auch nen cooles Strategiespiel mit eigener Kampange für die Wehrmacht, Company of Heroes hieß das und war meiner Meinung nach ein Top- Spiel.


----------



## der-jan (1. November 2009)

SerbianBoii schrieb:


> Hm es gibt auch nen cooles Strategiespiel mit eigener Kampange für die Wehrmacht, Company of Heroes hieß das und war meiner Meinung nach ein Top- Spiel.


 im taktik/strategiespielbereich gibt es das haufenweise auch von CoH
 so bei afrika korps, suddenstrike, blitzkrieg etc
 da ist das ganze auch wie geschrieben sinnig, da man durch unterschiedliches kriegsgerät auf den jeweiligen seiten unterschiedliche taktische optionen hat

 bei nem shooter aber...


----------



## SerbianBoii (1. November 2009)

Ja ich glaube einen Shooter hier in Deutschland kaufen zu können der eine Kampange auf Seiten der Wehrmacht beinhaltet dürfte sich als schwierig erweisen :p
 Denke dieser wird direkt indiziert oder storytechnisch bis zur Unsinnigkeit geschnitten.
 Währe für mich außerdem nen komisches Gefühl, wenn ich ( bin Serbe  )  auf einmal den deustchen helfen müsste zum Beispiel nen Aufstand im KZ niederzuschlagen, ich glaube ich würde das garnicht erst spielen 
 Es heißt ja immer noch Computerspiel und deswegen glaube ich wäre das nciht sinnvoll.
 Realistische und blutige Shooter gibt es doch haufenweise andere die auch noch Spaß machen.


----------



## Boesor (1. November 2009)

SerbianBoii schrieb:


> Ja ich glaube einen Shooter hier in Deutschland kaufen zu können der eine Kampange auf Seiten der Wehrmacht beinhaltet dürfte sich als schwierig erweisen :p
> Denke dieser wird direkt indiziert oder storytechnisch bis zur Unsinnigkeit geschnitten.
> Währe für mich außerdem nen komisches Gefühl, wenn ich ( bin Serbe  )  auf einmal den deustchen helfen müsste zum Beispiel nen Aufstand im KZ niederzuschlagen, ich glaube ich würde das garnicht erst spielen
> Es heißt ja immer noch Computerspiel und deswegen glaube ich wäre das nciht sinnvoll.
> Realistische und blutige Shooter gibt es doch haufenweise andere die auch noch Spaß machen.


 Solange man sich auf rein militärische Auseinandersetzungen beschränkt und nicht z.B. die Niederschlagung des Aufstandes im Warschauer Getto thematisiert dürfte das sicher im Rahmen der Gesetze machbar sein.

 Die Frage ist eher ob es dafür einen Markt gibt, der groß genug ist um lukrativ zu sein.


----------



## Shadow_Man (1. November 2009)

Man könnte das Spiel ja so machen, dass es Anfangs aus der Sicht eines sehr naiven normalen Soldaten ist. Der am Anfang denkt, wie toll doch alles sei, aber mit der Zeit merkt was wirklich dahinter steckt, immer mehr Gewissensbisse bekommt und versucht daran etwas zu ändern. Also richtig emotional und mit einer tiefergründigen Story. Aber leider gibt es solche Shooter ja nicht oder nur ganz selten :/


----------



## Oberscht (1. November 2009)

Boesor schrieb:


> Die Frage ist eher ob es dafür einen Markt gibt, der groß genug ist um lukrativ zu sein.


Ausgehend von der pcgames.de-Community würd ich eindeutig sagen: ja. Es vergeht doch kaum eine News über ein WW2-Spiel ohne klagen darüber, schon wieder die "blöden Amis" spielen zu müssen.
 Sicher wärs möglich, sich dem Thema angemessen zu nähern, so wie shadowman es vorschlägt - bloß ist das Shooter-Genre eben nicht gerade bekannt für seine differenzierte Sicht auf eine vielschichtige Thematik - und ein CoD oder MoH aus deutscher Sicht find ich dementsprechend nicht gerade erstrebenswert.

 Was mir gerade noch zum eigentlichen Thema einfällt: In "The Outfit" für die 360er kann man in späteren Abschnitten des Spiels einen desertierten Wehrmachtsoffizier spielen. Ist allerdings kein FPS sondern ein TPS.


----------



## SerbianBoii (1. November 2009)

Boesor schrieb:


> Die Frage ist eher ob es dafür einen Markt gibt, der groß genug ist um lukrativ zu sein.


 Ich glaube da ist nicht das Problem, so eine gänzliche neue Sichtweise der Wehrmacht dürfte sicherlich viele Kunden anlocken, wahrscheinlicherweise auch zweifelhaftes Publikum. (Neonazis)


----------



## Boesor (1. November 2009)

SerbianBoii schrieb:


> Boesor schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Die Frage ist eher ob es dafür einen Markt gibt, der groß genug ist um lukrativ zu sein.
> ...


 National vielleicht, obwohl ich das auch bezweifle, international hingegen glaube ich da an eher gedämpfte begeisterung


----------



## SerbianBoii (1. November 2009)

Boesor schrieb:


> SerbianBoii schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Boesor schrieb:
> ...


 Hm glaube es kommt dann auch wieder auf den Entwickler an. Wenn ein deutscher Entwickler so ein Spiel entwickeln würde, dann wäre der Aufschrei sicher groß und unser alter Freund der Krimiloge Doktor Pfeiffer (oder wie der verrückte heißt) sieht sich ma wieder gezwungen in allen Fernsehshows seine Meinung kundzutun :p
 Wenn EA das vl machen würde wäre das was anderes...
 Find die Idee von einem meiner Vorposter gut einen Wehrmachtssoldaten zu spielen der entdeckt wie sinnlos der Krieg ist dann Reue zeigt und sich vl dementsprechend auch im Spiel verhält. Das Stelle ich mir sehr spannend vor zum Beispiel bekommt man den Auftrag Kriegsgefangene umzubringen und man befreit diese dann, was natürlich für den Soladten Schwierigkeiten nach sich zieht mit denen er umgehen muss...
 Da kann man sicher viel draus machen, bei der aktuellen Spielepolitik jedoch mach ich mir da keine Hoffnungen, verkommt dann eh wieder in sinnloses Geballer... ( Obwohl auch das zur Abwechslung ganz cool ist :p )


----------



## Mourning-Blade (1. November 2009)

Ich glaube, wir sind uns auch einig, dass Russland sich in diesem Szenario nicht mit Ruhm bekleckert hat, was Menschenrechte usw angeht, allerdings möchte ich in vielen Spielen nicht auf die Russische Kampange verzichten.

  @ der-jan : Wenn es für dich keinen Unterschied macht, in einem Spiel wie Medal of Honour vor oder hinter dem MG zu sitzen (  In einer Einzelspielerkampange, darum gehts hier meiner Meinung nach ) , dann nenne ich das stark abgestumpft.
  Gerade im Solospiel finde ich es extrem entscheidened, wie ich als Spieler in die Geschichte miteingebettet bin, und wenn das Spiel in einem mehr oder weniger historischen Szenario spielt, hat es extreme Auswirkungen auf das Gameplay/Story/Atmosphäre. 


 PS: Was seh ich im Forum ? ->


 http://www.pcgames.de/m,forum/Action/Battleground-Europe-FPS-MMO-14-Tage-Trial-KEINE-KREDITKART-8293972.html?re=1


----------



## der-jan (2. November 2009)

Mourning-Blade schrieb:


> Ich glaube, wir sind uns auch einig, dass Russland sich in diesem Szenario nicht mit Ruhm bekleckert hat, was Menschenrechte usw angeht, allerdings möchte ich in vielen Spielen nicht auf die Russische Kampange verzichten.


 auf was willst du hiermit hinaus?
 es ist richtig, daß von der russischen armee verbrechen begangen wurden, so wie man verbrechen in so gut wie jeder armee im krieg dokumentieren kann, die us truppen in vietnam, die preußischen truppen im kampf gegen napoleon, die nordstaaten im us bürgerkrieg, die römischen legionen etc 
 klar, da waren (bis auf vietnam) sachen wie "menschenrechte" noch nicht spruchreif gewesen, aber mir geht es um "das level an unrecht" das von den armeen begangen wurde - und das ist in etwa gleich, aber auf jeden fall stets mehrere level unter dem, was von der ss und der wehrmacht begangen wurde, weil deren verbrechen von einer derart menschenverachtenden ideologie motiviert und in einer solchen dimenson, mit millionen von opfern, durchgeführt wurden, daß da einfach eine sonderrolle eingenommen wird

 und daher halte ich den gedanken/ den wunsch für "wehrmachtskampagne" in nem egoshooter für falsch, und für eine "läuterungsgeschichte" eines wehrmachtsoldaten, der die grausamkeiten erkennt und sich dann ggf abwendet und sie bekämpft... dafür ist das medium videospiel in egoshootersicht einfach ungeeignet, sowas kann man in büchern und filmen darstellen, aber nicht in spielen, mit etwas nachdenken wird das jeder einsehen



> @ der-jan : Wenn es für dich keinen Unterschied macht, in einem Spiel wie Medal of Honour vor oder hinter dem MG zu sitzen (  In einer Einzelspielerkampange, darum gehts hier meiner Meinung nach ) , dann nenne ich das stark abgestumpft.


 du beleidigst hier ohne richtig gelesen zu haben (ich unterstelle mal nur ein falsch lesen und nicht ein fehlerhaftes verarbeiten von gelesenem)
 ich führte nicht "von oder hinter mg" an, sondern, daß man in moh, cod eben zig einsätze hinter mg hatte und meist waren die auch schon besser und spannender designed, als ein einsatz eines mg schützen auf deutscher seite am d-day (der den gegner auf freier sicht von vorn hatte, meist sogar noch "gebündelte starre ziele" wenn die verbände sich noch in den landungsbooten befanden...
 dies ist spielerich total anspruchslos, in cod, moh, wurde das in der regel dadurch im gameplay verbessert, daß halt gegner deckung hatten bzw aus mehreren richtungen angriffen...



> Gerade im Solospiel finde ich es extrem entscheidened, wie ich als Spieler in die Geschichte miteingebettet bin, und wenn das Spiel in einem mehr oder weniger historischen Szenario spielt, hat es extreme Auswirkungen auf das Gameplay/Story/Atmosphäre.


 wie beschrieben, wäre das gameplay "omaha beach auf deutscher seite" extrem schwach, wem das trotzdem was geben würde, weil er ja da "in deutscher uniform steckt und die ami zurück in den atlantik ballern" kann (was ich dir nicht unterstellen will), der hat dann ein geistiges niveau... 

 und ob man nun in einem videospiel einen häuserkampf in ner zerbombten stadt nachstellt und ob man da nun als rotarmist stalingrad verteidigt und berlin einnimmt oder es als wehrmachtsoldat anders herum versucht, da nehmen sich die in videospielen erstellen jeweiligen kulissen von stalingrad und berlin nichts, da braucht es keine deutsche kampagne... man hat in den bisherigen spielen die verteidigung stalingrads und die eroberung berlin spielen können, eine versuchte verteidigung berlin und versuchte eroberung stalingrads auf deutscher seite wäre optisch, atmosphärisch, spielerisch etc nichts anderes

 na und ob das überrollen von polen, den beneluxstaaten, frankreich etc in den ersten kriegsjahren durch die deutschen nun eine gute grundlage für einen brauchbaren egoshooter ist, das wage ich zu bezweifeln


----------



## Mourning-Blade (2. November 2009)

der-jan schrieb:


> Mourning-Blade schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ich glaube, wir sind uns auch einig, dass Russland sich in diesem Szenario nicht mit Ruhm bekleckert hat, was Menschenrechte usw angeht, allerdings möchte ich in vielen Spielen nicht auf die Russische Kampange verzichten.
> ...


 
 Zu guter letzt sorry,ich versteh das Zitieren hier nicht so^^
 Und ich glaube der Threadsteller hat sich nach seinem ersten kommentar auch nich mehr groß um das Thema hier gekümmert


----------

